# Tail slight bend



## Neeko (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm posting a pic, humidity, temp, supplements are all correct. Is this normal which some say or is there an underlying problem im not addressing. Picture is unclear bc i couldnt focus on it but you can see it starts to bend, it was bent a little bit more earlier.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 23, 2011)

It doesn't look too bad to me. If it gets worse, consult a vet.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 23, 2011)

I think its normal my little guy has a dent in he's tail like its bent. Very noticeably on him but he's super healthy.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 23, 2011)

i read it just a randomly occurring and the tissue unevenly grows making the "bend". MBD can be an issue too so its how you interpret the situation.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 23, 2011)

It could also just have been an accident, maybe your GU got the end of his tail caught on something. I believe I read somewhere tegus are capable of autotomization when severely threatened though I don't think they can drop tails as easily as some lizard species such as anoles. With proper care I've seen some pretty gnarly tail bends fix themselves over time so I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 23, 2011)

Your not the only one who has the slight bend, dereks-dragons 2011 extreme has one and a few other people do too, if your tegu is developong MBD I'm sure your gonna know for sure, if you are worried about early signs of MBD it never hurts to up the calcuim intake as any extra calcuim that their bodies can't absorb will just be disposed of thru the digestive system and add another uvb light, when you compare how much uvb bulbs put out compared to the sun you should be more than safe, neither of mine have the bend but it seems like a lot of peoples 2011 extremes have it. It never hurts to be extra cautious about our little ones


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 23, 2011)

I thin it fixes itself. My extreme has like 3 bends. But im not worried. My Paraguay red had a horrible bend and it has completely disappeared within a month.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 2010 extreme and he's has bends up his entire 1st half of his tail. The previous owner said he came with the bends they have not gone away but are very noticeable. When I purchased him I was told there was only one ut there were many does not affect him but my guy had some walking issues that have resolved with a diet change and exposure to real sun I would keep any eye out.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 24, 2011)

After seeing this thread I automatically ran to my baby to look again lol. He had like 6 pretty bad bends at the last inch or 2 of the tail. My red had one massive bend right I'n the middle. My baby now has only 2 not so bad bends and the red is straight now. I think they come and go with growth sometimes? I know my 2011 is smallertha the rest he's about 14-15 inches.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am not sure if they keep the bends like chevy my extreme did is that something if you bred him he could pass on? I have no intentions of reeding just curious.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't think it can be passed on. Only because it seems to come with growth,it's not a genetic trait, just a deformation that happened as he started growing. Here's how i think of it... I know a guy(i hate the way he breeds so i don't buy from him) but he's a fellow Beardie breeder. And one of his main pairs is .. Horrible. The mother is missing almost all her tail and one of her back feet. Father is missing half of the tail and a whole leg. They breed and have babies but they babies arent missing legs or tails ... Same deal here. It's something that happened after birth.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine was born with these bends. Bobby informed the previous owner before he sent Chevy that he had these bends. I could have sworn I heard it was an undesireable trait to breed but again I can't remember. Missing limbs on beardies are because another bit them off. This is a pic of chevy's tail.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

I know what the missing limbs are from lol but here's another example. He was born with Them so he was born with a defect. May be different with tegus but idk. I know some Beardies are born with tail bends and kinks. And therefore have to be discounted because of it. But when these kink tailed dragons are bred, the babies don't have it it's just a defect the parent was born with and it's not passed Down to it's babies. I bred 2 perfect dragons together and one of the babies came out with a horrible kink. But all other babies are normal and so are the parents. If this baby is bred, his offspring will be kinkless as well unless one of those babies has a defect as well. It, most of the time, happens wen something changes and the baby develops wierd. I think this baby i had hatch out MIGHT have been the egg i accidentally dropped when Movig from the lay box. But Beardie eggs are very delicate with movements because the embryo is attached to the inside of the shell, i believe tegu eggs can be rolled and it won't harm the baby.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 26, 2011)

Herpgirl, I remember reading somewhere too that kinks are genetic and can be passed to the offspring if bred.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good sometimes my memory is not that great


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

It must be different than beardies then lol. Somebody else wanna chime I'n here? I assumed that if Beardies can't pass down kinks them most other lizards would be the same haha


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 26, 2011)

Rango has a little bend, more so than the OPs tegu. Its noticeable but at the very end, its never seemed to cause any issues. The vet says hes healthy.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_It depends on the cause there are genetic kinks which are permanent as well as kinks caused from growth spurts, muscle spasms, husbandry and accidents.

If it's genetic, that doesn't mean that every off spring will be born with kinks. But it can still be passed on and pop up later. That same animal can still have babies with kinks because it carries what ever gene that causes it.

Spaz developed a couple of kinks at the end of her tail, when I touched it she didn't like it huffed and puffed or tail whipped. But I don't know if that's because it bothered her or it hurt because she was a Colombian baby at that time so her reaction was pretty much expected. 

I was helping her shed one time, I pulled her tail to the side so that she could see what I was doing and she wasn't as irritated. I was rolling her tail between my fingers, when I got to the kinks I stopped rolling my fingers, pulled while sliding down, added a little traction and I could feel it popping. Just like when you crack your back or stretch a snake.

The first time she huffed and snatched her tail out of my hand, the second just huffing. The third time she had enough and was trying to get away so I stopped. But continued to do so every so often when just holding her and or helping her shed. After a while no more reactions and her tail straightened out. 
_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^ I figured that the fact that chevy was born with it meant it was likely genetics. When it comes to this topic I am pretty clueless but I am learning. Interesting if you could massage the tail like you did if a tegu was born with it.


----------

